# 66 GTO Disc Brake Conversion



## klhardisty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 66 GTO with the front brakes converted to disc. 15" Rally II wheels are on it and they rub on the inner wheel well. I would like to put a set of 14" Rally II's on. What kind on adjustments are moidifications do I need to do to the existing disc brake assembly.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

klhardisty said:


> I have a 66 GTO with the front brakes converted to disc. 15" Rally II wheels are on it and they rub on the inner wheel well. I would like to put a set of 14" Rally II's on. What kind on adjustments are moidifications do I need to do to the existing disc brake assembly.


You may not be able to go to 14" rims with your disc setup the rims might not clear the calipers, what size tires are you running?
I had the same problem on my '67 and I had to change the tires to a 65 aspect ratio.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree. a change in tire size is a better solution.


----------

